# Newbie looking for housing ideas - Post pics of your bunnies' space!



## Melissa20104 (Aug 4, 2012)

I would love to see any pictures! Also, where did you get the supplies, toys, etc?


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 4, 2012)

You might want to start off browsing through the link of 2012 cages made by members:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=70176&forum_id=93


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 4, 2012)

Also check out this link for stuff members have found for their bunnies at the dollar store:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=73477&forum_id=93


----------



## Melissa20104 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm pretty proud of my cage :biggrin:













Good luck! Its a lot of fun!


----------



## Melissa20104 (Aug 4, 2012)

Did you make your cage? It looks really nice!


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 4, 2012)

Sure did. I used NIC cubes, zip ties, plywood, vinyl tiles & coroplast. Decorated with rugs, blankies and litter boxes everywhere. Total cost was about $100


----------



## Melissa20104 (Aug 11, 2012)

This is what we are using right now. Hubert seems to like it, but I find it to be kind of ugly, so eventually I would like to replace it with something else.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow I love "MyBabyHasPaws" cage!! Great idea!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 11, 2012)

I use cages in my barn for 3 of my rabbits, and then there's a hutch for my rabbit pockets, which is outdoors, next to the barn, in the shade Good luck


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 11, 2012)

We got the 3 story one on their home page. Except with steps instead of ramps. She loves it! There are more pics on my blog too, FYI.
Here is the link to the company we got ours from.
Oh FYI you can make the same cage alot cheaper we just bit the bullet and got it this way:
http://wonderlandcages.com/WONDERLAND_CAGES_GUINEA_PIG.html


----------



## Melissa20104 (Aug 12, 2012)

I peeked at your blog. She is a lucky bunny! Did the shipping cost a lot?

I think I would rather buy than build, but I'll bet my husband would prefer the opposite!


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 12, 2012)

Don't be intimidated by the NIC cages. They really are easy to do. You just use zip ties to connect the grids. Here are a couple sites that show you how. But you don't have to do the floor exactly the same. You can see from the photos on this site that people have used a variety of different floorings.
http://breyfamily.net/bunnycage.html

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bLUDLbZYr4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bLUDLbZYr4[/ame]


*Maybe you'll get lucky and hubby will see the video and say "Hey, I can do that!":biggrin:*


----------



## BunMommaD (Aug 12, 2012)

This is our bun Mr. Cookie's home


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 12, 2012)

Here is the cage that I built today. Here it is with the doors open.




And with the doors closed.



It is a devided 3.5x2x2. (the devidor will be taken out once the bunnies bond.)


----------



## Melissa20104 (Aug 12, 2012)

Which brings me to another question! How do you know when bunnies have bonded and are OK to be caged together?


----------



## Melissa20104 (Aug 12, 2012)

Also, where do you buy the stuff for the floor?


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 12, 2012)

I bought a sheet of Coroplast at Home Depot. It cost $12 counting tax. It comes in sheets that are 4'x8'. I found it next to the plexy glass (that is close to the lumber section at my home depot).


----------



## Melissa20104 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for the link!

Oooh, I really liked this one:











Wantwantwant.


----------



## Melissa20104 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 12, 2012)

*Melissa20104 wrote: *


> Thanks for the link!
> 
> Oooh, I really liked this one:
> 
> ...


This one is nice. Think how much more roomy it would be without the ramps. The levels are so close that any rabbit could easily get from one level to the next.


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 23, 2012)

*ldoerr wrote: *


> I bought a sheet of Coroplast at Home Depot. It cost $12 counting tax. It comes in sheets that are 4'x8'. I found it next to the plexy glass (that is close to the lumber section at my home depot).


I dunno what magical Home Depot you've got in your area but mine only had 24''x36'' and 24''x18'' sizes... I decided to go back and ask if any other stores in the area had them and they checked the computer and it said 4'x8' sheets were an "online exclusive" and you had to buy them in packs of 10 for $110 

funny how you live in a town I've never heard of and I live in one of the biggest cities in our state and your Home Depot is totally better than mine, lol.

I ended up paying $18 each for two pieces at a sign place, but I got 'em in purple and they cut them into the 3x4 and 3x3 pieces I needed free of charge, plus I've got the scraps to use on steps or whatever... thank god for the cutting, too, 'cause no way could I have gotten an entire 4'x8' sheet into my RX-8 - the biggest pieces were hard enough to wedge in there even with the way the rear doors open backwards to make one big opening w/the front doors and the passenger seat folded down  (the trunk is HUGE, but the opening to it is stupidly small ><)


----------



## beccajean220 (Aug 23, 2012)

I got the NIC cubes from Bed, Bath, and Beyond for $19.99 a box(2 boxes). A sheet of 1/4in plywood $16, industrial mat for bottom level $17 all from Home Depot. Then I got 3 yards of fleece from Joann's Fabric for $13. I got the litter pans from the Dollar Tree.


----------

